

Show HN: GitHub Treemaps - tomiaijo
http://tomiaijo.github.io/github-treemaps/

======
mixologic
I really wish there was a good javascript implementation of cushioned treemaps
(www.win.tue.nl/~vanwijk/ctm.pdf). The only implementation I've found so far
is buried in a firefox plugin that gives a cushioned treemap of reddit
comments([https://github.com/titusjan/plottit/blob/master/src%2Fchrome...](https://github.com/titusjan/plottit/blob/master/src%2Fchrome%2Fcontent%2Ftreemap.js#L563-L644)),
but I'd love to have one thats in a general purpose charting library.

There is a 'cargo cult' implementation in jit
([https://github.com/philogb/jit/blob/master/Source%2FVisualiz...](https://github.com/philogb/jit/blob/master/Source%2FVisualizations%2FTreemap.js#L756-L764))
- where they just fake some gradients to make pretend cusions, but its
definitely not a true cushioned treemap, and adds nothing to the visual
interpretation of the hierarchical structure of the data.

I guess I'll probably have to brush up on my JS skills and start blending
things together.

------
realusername
Looking at this reminds me how small some projects are when you put things in
perspective.

For example, most of the node.js project actually consists of less than ten
developers. ([http://tomiaijo.github.io/github-
treemaps/#/repository/21166...](http://tomiaijo.github.io/github-
treemaps/#/repository/211666/commits)).

------
binarymax
Very Nice! Did you enter this into the data challenge?

[https://github.com/blog/1864-third-annual-github-data-
challe...](https://github.com/blog/1864-third-annual-github-data-challenge)

~~~
tomiaijo
Yep, let's see how it does :).

------
the_french
I'm not sure I understand anything new by looking at this. Cool graphics, but
is there some key point i'm missing?

~~~
tomiaijo
Personally I was interested in seeing how much different committers have
contributed to projects. For example, Linus Torvalds and Git:
[http://tomiaijo.github.io/github-
treemaps/#/repository/36502...](http://tomiaijo.github.io/github-
treemaps/#/repository/36502/commits) .

Also it is quite interesting to see the different programming languages used
in projects. For example, Git has almost as much Bash scripts as C code:
[http://tomiaijo.github.io/github-
treemaps/#/repository/36502...](http://tomiaijo.github.io/github-
treemaps/#/repository/36502/languages) .

~~~
peff
Sort of. All of the test scripts are written in bourne shell. There are ~10K
lines of bourne shell in git itself, and ~136K lines of test scripts.

That may be nitpicking, but I think it also goes to show that sometimes
seemingly simple numbers or visualizations can miss subtle but important
points.

------
robinhoodexe
Warning: can probably freeze you browser if you look at the most forked
projects.

------
diminish
Most watched repos could be interesting too.

~~~
tomiaijo
Unfortunately Github API does not provide means to search for most watched
repositories. That being said, the front page listings are a small fraction of
all repositories that I have treemapped so far (around 4000 at the moment).
You can search all Github repositories from the search input, and queue them
for treemapping if not explored already.

